# Will Geoman carry/sell new Magicshine models?



## CathastrophiX (Sep 28, 2008)

MJ-836








MJ-838








And the new battery, MJ-828 looks interesting!


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow......


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Check it out, improved reflectors as well.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I certainly hope they carry any new stuff that Magischine comes out with (it would make sense that they would).

Can't wait to hear more about the new items! It's definitely got my interest!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

http://magicshine.en.made-in-china.com/product-list-1.html


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> http://magicshine.en.made-in-china.com/product-list-1.html


After looking at the website, The Silver/'round version looks nice as does that new battery. I have a feeling the beam pattern will be wider with these new ones. With the nice off-set mount and new battery no doubt these will cost a bit more.

The other smaller version ( black/silver ) and ( black/red ) are using XP-E.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We have samples of all the new items enroute, we have to do some field testing for beam pattern, quality and durability before committing to large volume orders.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Sep 28, 2008)

Great!


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I just place an order for a 900 + helmet mount this morning. Damn!

Hey...can I switch my order to one of these and be a beta-tester?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Are these new batteries compatible with the older lights, and will they be available separately?

Inquiring minds...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We'd love to say yes, but these items are not available as a complete lightset just yet, we are getting individual components initially. It could be at least a few months before a complete lightset is refined and is able to be mass produced. You bet we will be getting the best products that we can for our customers



@dam said:


> I just place an order for a 900 + helmet mount this morning. Damn!
> 
> Hey...can I switch my order to one of these and be a beta-tester?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We believe yes they will be cross compatible with existing MS lightheads, but we like to field test everything ourselves before confirming. We will always try to offer components individually so folks can add to their lighting packages without having to buy a completely new lightset. :thumbsup:



rideit said:


> Are these new batteries compatible with the older lights, and will they be available separately?
> 
> Inquiring minds...


----------



## mbowman999 (Jul 31, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> We will always try to offer components individually so folks can add to their lighting packages without having to buy a completely new lightset. :thumbsup:


Good to hear, just ordered my MS Saturday!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Geoman,

Will you be offering after market part options for existing lights? 

For example, if someone who wanted to experiment with different angled reflectors (15 vs 25 degree reflectors) or different textured lenses and/or reflectors? I know there have been several threads on the topic, specifically pertaining to magicshine products.

Cheers!


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Just got my 900 yesterday, Geoman. I had low expectations, so I'm VERY pleased with how nice this light seems. Solid build, and great beam pattern. The beam pattern seems much better than Night Rider...more on par with my L & M arc, and this light is as solid as any of those for 1/4 the price. I plan to take it on a ride tonight, so if we stay out late enough it'll be it's first trial.

I noticed your address, Tesuque, is only about an hour down the road from me (ABQ foothills). I drive by your place every time I go skiing. I plan to do a lot of night riding, and maybe some night backcountry skiing, this winter, so let me know if you need a beta tester or want to go riding some time.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> but we like to field test everything ourselves before confirming. We will always try to offer components individually so folks can add to their lighting packages without having to buy a completely new lightset. :thumbsup:


 This brings tears of joy to my eyes... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dtoaain (Apr 28, 2010)

I was gonna order a 900, should i wait and get the new stuff?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Dtoaain said:


> I was gonna order a 900, should i wait and get the new stuff?


Up on post #12, Geo says it could be at least a few months before they are offering them for sale.
I wouldn't wait.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes it could be at least a few months before those items are commercially available. We want to test all of the new products first and some of those items are actually not available for testing at this point.



fightnut said:


> Up on post #12, Geo says it could be at least a few months before they are offering them for sale.
> I wouldn't wait.


----------



## Doomrider (Apr 12, 2009)

*Just got my light...*

I'm very impressed as well with the 900 Lumen light, great value! I had Night Rider and Light & Motion stuff for around the same pricepoint, this blows it all away! Awesome!

We're getting more and more people on our night rides in New England because they can afford your products as well, keep up the great work!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Doomrider, thanks for the feedback and support we appreciate it. We are hearing similar comments from experienced and noob Nightriders all over the world. It's great that more folks are getting into something that's both healthy and social, in case you hadn't noticed we are more than a little passionate about cycling at GeoManGear. :thumbsup:



Doomrider said:


> I'm very impressed as well with the 900 Lumen light, great value! I had Night Rider and Light & Motion stuff for around the same pricepoint, this blows it all away! Awesome!
> 
> We're getting more and more people on our night rides in New England because they can afford your products as well, keep up the great work!


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

six out of seven of the people in our night riding group use MS 900 lights on our helmets.
The odd person won her light at a race (so got it for free), but I think she wishes she had won
a Magicshine instead.

I would like to see a wider beam pattern on a low profile head to mound on the handle bars.
My MS 900 causes cars to flash their high beams when I ride on the road.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

That new battery looks freakin' cool. If it performs well, I'm sold!


----------



## billysorton (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks to me like the people at Magicshine have been reading some forums, and looking to be make their lights even better. I feel like their definately listening. MJ-836 looks slick, and like someone said earlier, nice solid looking off set mount, and solid battery mount with digital display have me sold already!


----------



## CathastrophiX (Sep 28, 2008)

If the people at Magicshine really are reading this forum; 
-Please make a lamp for dynohubs!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Do like.
Do want.


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

An Apple-like battery design with the lexan plastic and back lit power display doesn't really appeal to me. But I would like to see:


A more rugged, waterproof battery housing that isn't cylinder-shaped and attaches more easily to a bike frame or helmet. Like the Dinotte 400L batteries.
A helmet-mounting solution that sits lower and is easier to attach. Like the Dinotte 400L helmet mount.
When the battery is low, have the light "flicker" for one second so you know the battery is low without having to remove your helmet and look at the back of the light. Then have the light switch to medium power to conserve the remaining power. Like the Dinotte 400L.
Power cable routed out the back of the light unit.
A more rugged mounting bracket for the light unit.
Fewer power modes. 2 or 3 MAX. High, medium, low. That's it. Strobe and SOS are not that useful.
A better quality charger.
Wide and narrow lens options.
A more powerful light in the same sized-unit as LED technology improves.
Better quality circuitry in the light unit.

If they could offer that -- a better designed and better quality MagicShine, for under $200 -- I would upgrade in a heartbeat.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

ray.vermette said:


> An Apple-like battery design with the lexan plastic and back lit power display doesn't really appeal to me. But I would like to see:
> 
> 
> A more rugged, waterproof battery housing that isn't cylinder-shaped and attaches more easily to a bike frame or helmet. Like the Dinotte 400L batteries.
> ...


All valid points. Imporving only a few of these items would greatly improve this light system


----------



## CathastrophiX (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like DX beat you to it..... :-(


----------



## Ziemas (Apr 11, 2005)

What a totally bizarre mode selection the new light on DX has. High, Low, and SOS. It would be nice if they actually used modes that we can use. SOS and no medium?


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

yea, seems like this time DX was faster in getting the upgrade.....?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Whitedog1 said:


> yea, seems like this time DX was faster in getting the upgrade.....?


The term is "beta testing" 

Light looks good. Balanced battery?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Whitedog1 said:


> yea, seems like this time DX was faster in getting the upgrade.....?


All that means is that DX isn't taking the time to test them out first like Geoman wants to.

That makes DX customers the testers


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

*Update*

We received some of the new style lightheads (MJ-836), the batteries were not available at the time of shipping. We did some riding with them over the weekend. Initial observations, beam pattern and output very similar to current (MJ-808) 900 lighthead. Handlebar mount puts lighthead nicely center of bars but needs some refining due to bobble on singletrack. Helmet mount secure but adjustment is difficult whilst on the bike. Lighthead ran cooler than MJ-808 in same conditions, pretty positive results. The lightheads we received only had 2 modes High and Low. We'll keep testing and are waiting on the battery to accompany this lightset. :thumbsup:


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

I just ordered two MJ-808 with the 1400 battery 5 days ago with Geoman!! Hope I'm not losing something really great despise the new battery pack!! 
I'm wondering if the weight of the 1400 battery pack is the same of the new model with the lcd.

BTW, I loved the new mini lcd from the upcoming battery.. DX already has this new model on the list.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Baine said:


> ...
> 
> I would like to see a wider beam pattern on a low profile head to mound on the handle bars.
> My MS 900 causes cars to flash their high beams when I ride on the road.


As a commuter using this light, I just point it further down. It's pretty easy to shoot it down the road 100 yards, but that's not really where you need the light. Even pointing the main part of the beam 10 yards in front of you will generate some good spill out to 30 yards. I generally adjust it depending on how fast I'm riding.

You just have to balance the visibility of the light versus blinding drivers and having them run you over. Having it on the helmet is pretty nice, since you can point it where you like...even at a driver's rear-view mirror that is encroaching on your space.


----------



## EndUser (Jan 13, 2004)

*Budget minded....*

I for one really appreciate the budget Magicshine products and are quite extraordinary for the cost. I recently purchased two MJ-900s because I don't ride at night as much as I used to and I just couldn't justify the cost of a "premium" system. I've used them a couple of times now and I'm just blown away by the performance. I'm finding it really hard to believe these lights are only $90/unit given the output and well considered design - unbelievable frankly. I just hope the MJ-900s prove to be as durable as some of my past lighting systems, which at the time of purchase were ridiculously expensive.

I'm not disagreeing with you, but if those "improvements" you listed are added at a significant cost to the unit then it sort of defeats the purpose of a quality budget based lighting system. If someone really needs those types of features, there are more expensive lighting systems on the market that will meet their needs. For stuff like this, I really prefer a basic and robust construction with limited bells and whistles - I like the MJ-900 just the way it is. I think that the new battery is cool, but not practical where I live and ride. I live in Anchorage AK and the LCD screen wouldn't last one ride in sub-zero temperatures.

Regards,
EndUser


----------



## billysorton (Jul 29, 2007)

Two modes only, Hi and Low, and no strobes? Dreamy really. Nice........


----------



## insighter (Nov 7, 2006)

*update?*

How is the new lighthead treating you? Is the beam pattern different with the new head, or pretty much the same as the old one? Also, how did you mount it to the helmet? It looks like a different mount than the old style.



GEOMAN said:


> We received some of the new style lightheads (MJ-836), the batteries were not available at the time of shipping. We did some riding with them over the weekend. Initial observations, beam pattern and output very similar to current (MJ-808) 900 lighthead. Handlebar mount puts lighthead nicely center of bars but needs some refining due to bobble on singletrack. Helmet mount secure but adjustment is difficult whilst on the bike. Lighthead ran cooler than MJ-808 in same conditions, pretty positive results. The lightheads we received only had 2 modes High and Low. We'll keep testing and are waiting on the battery to accompany this lightset. :thumbsup:


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

ray.vermette said:


> An Apple-like battery design with the lexan plastic and back lit power display doesn't really appeal to me. But I would like to see:
> 
> 
> A more rugged, waterproof battery housing that isn't cylinder-shaped and attaches more easily to a bike frame or helmet. Like the Dinotte 400L batteries.
> ...


Hi Ray

Take a look at the new mounting bracket we've designed for Magicshine lights.
Its available as a simple bolt-on upgrade and addresses all the complaints about the O-ring system:
http://www.magiclight.co.za/news/magiclightupgradedmountingbrackets


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

bradjackson said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> Take a look at the new mounting bracket we've designed for Magicshine lights.
> Its available as a simple bolt-on upgrade and addresses all the complaints about the O-ring system:
> http://www.magiclight.co.za/news/magiclightupgradedmountingbrackets


Why not design the bracket so the lights COG is over the bars, limiting rotation?


----------

